# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Восприятие проблем

## Irina

В современном мире нагрузка на человеческое сознание становится все больше и больше. У нас не хватает времени на себя, на свои страхи, на свои эмоции. Мы позволяем переживаниям расти и множиться, превращаясь в закоренелый комплекс. А причиной всему этому есть беспрерывный, ускоряющийся темп жизни. Все чаще мы, сталкиваясь с проблемой, предпочитаем укрыться от нее, а не бороться и выигрывать. И в этом – наша слабость.
Психологи утверждают, что все горести и беды мы вполне можем решить сами. Нужно только постараться найти «ключик». Существует множество теорий, связанных с описанием человеческого поведения при столкновении с проблемой. Конечно, эмоции и восприятие стрессовой ситуации у каждого человека разные, но, тем не менее, схожие признаки все же имеются.
*Теория избавления от раздражителя Клингера*
В современном мире нагрузка на человеческое сознание становится все больше и большеСогласно комплексной теории избавления от раздражителя Клингера, человек, на пути которого стала достаточно сложная проблема, пытается избежать ее влияния на свою жизнь. То есть, человек уклоняется от влияния проблемы. Действие этого «закона» обычно подразделяется на три стадии, или же фазы.
Первая заключается в том, что человек, достижению цели которого препятствует проблема, активизирует свои действия. Это – фаза безудержной активности, спонтанных (и, чаще всего, неверных) решений. Человек, встретивший неожиданное препятствие, пытается всеми силами бороться с ним, забывая о здравом смысле и осторожности. Достаточно часто на этой фазе человеку становится главным не избежать проблемы, а любым способом ее победить.
К моменту перехода на вторую фазу, человек уверяется в бессмысленности происходящего. И на второй стадии впадает в отчаяние. Вторая фаза неприятна тем, что в порыве ненависти и злости, человек возлагает большую часть вины на себя. «Это я не справился», «Надо было поступить по-другому». Но смысл от этих переживаний один – человек понижает свою самооценку. Во время этой стадии важно, чтобы у человека была поддержка. Ему необходимо понять и осознать, что решение проблемы все еще в его руках.
Если же этого не происходит, то случается переход в третью, заключительную фазу. Она ввергает человека в депрессию, делает его равнодушным. Была проблема? Не справился? Ну и что. Здесь важно понять, что мы – люди, способные совершать ошибки и их исправлять. Самое интересное, что именно на этом этапе (не зря же он заключительный в этой теории!) происходит избавление от раздражителя. Да-да! Процесс апатии и депрессии и процессы возвращения к нормальному укладу жизни отгораживают человека от проблемы (хотя бы на время).
Исходя из вышесказанного, Мир Советов приходит к выводу, что человек при столкновении с трудноразрешимой задачей должен прилагать все усилия для того, чтобы контролировать самого себя. Постарайтесь изначально найти место проблеме. Не стоит подвергать себя сомнениям и терзаниям! В любом случае, Вы – главнее. Ведь, если при возникновении проблемы человек будет терять себя, отдавать бразды правления своей жизнью проблеме… К примеру, президент страны! Подумайте, куда скатится экономика и весь устрой цивилизованной жизни? Поэтому, если вдруг Вас застала проблема врасплох – ответьте ей разумно и уверенно. Не начинайте паниковать и атаковать ее. Осмыслите сложность ситуации.
Рассмотрим на конкретном примере. У человека сложилась следующая ситуация – очень неприятный скандал в семье. В порыве гнева и обиды он вполне может начать принимать спонтанные, агрессивные, непонятные даже ему самому решения. Это только усугубит ситуацию. После этого он впадет в депрессию. «Меня никто не понимает, я – один». Следовательно, чтобы этого избежать, необходимо тщательно обдумать свое дальнейшее поведение. И, скорее всего, решения, принятые после размышлений, будут гораздо эффективнее и удачней.
*Комплексная теория критического события Вортмана и Брема*
Восприятие проблемВторая теория основана на восприятии каждым человеком самого раздражителя и носит название комплексной теории критического события Вортмана и Брема. Смысл ее в том, что мы относимся к одинаковым событиям по-разному. И, естественно, реагируем на их влияние тоже по-разному. К примеру, у одной женщины умер любимый питомец, а у другой – порвалось любимое платье. Как вы думаете, возможно ли оценить и уравнять степени их переживания? Конечно, нет. Иными словами, больший стресс мы получаем не от сильнейшего раздражителя, а от того, влияние которого нам важнее.
Следовательно, старайтесь ко всему относиться проще, не принимать все «близко к сердцу». Расставьте акценты. Найдите что-то, что будет важнее Вашего отношения к данной проблеме. Из примера о питомцах: если женщина после смерти своего любимчика найдет себе увлечение, которое захватит все ее внимание – уход питомца из жизни будет причинять ей уже не такую сильную боль.
Другими словами – умейте отвлекаться от проблемы, не зацикливайте свое внимание на ней.
*Теорема приобретенной беспомощности Селигмена*
Самая интересная, на мой взгляд, это теорема приобретенной беспомощности Селигмена. Проведя ряд исследований, ученые установили, что даже такие раздражители как электрический ток, сильный шум и тому подобное не всегда ввергают человека в шоковое состояние. Оказывается (по версии Селигмена), такого рода раздражители могут привести не к состоянию депрессии и апатии, а, наоборот, к повышению активности. Дело в том, что эта теорема указывает на то, что восприятие проблемы зависит от способа ее интерпретации человеком. То есть, если мы воспримем сложившуюся ситуацию не как проблему, появившуюся по нашей вине, а как неожиданное стечение обстоятельств, то и результат будет совершенно другим! В этом случае мы будем в меньшей мере винить себя, нежели наше окружение.
Получается так – человек, столкнувшись с непредвиденным обстоятельством, снимает с себя все обязательства и перекладывает их на «случайность». Он не скажет себе «Я не знал, поэтому проиграл», он скажет «Мне не сказали, и поэтому победа ушла к другому». Да, с одной стороны, мы бережем свои нервы и свою психику, возлагая всю вину на окружающих. Но, с другой стороны, МирСоветов считает, что есть риск стать самодовольным, самовлюбленным и слишком самоуверенным человеком. А это тоже иногда не делает нашу жизнь проще. Иными словами, как всегда необходимо найти для себя «золотую середину», которая поможет нам воспринимать не очень хорошие ситуации без риска для нашего здоровья.
*Как лучше относиться к сложным ситуациям?*
Подобных теорий известно гораздо больше. Но все они переплетаются между собой и твердят одно – необходимо контролировать свое отношение к проблеме!
Если подумать, человек при столкновении с проблемой дает ей какую-то оценку. Это и есть один из важных моментов при борьбе с возникшей ситуацией. Главное, не переоценить «врага»… хотя и недооценивать тоже не стоит. Постарайтесь дать проблеме адекватную оценку, забыв о стрессе, шоке и т.д. Быть может, тогда решение найдется быстрее и безболезненнее.
Мир Советов должен сказать, что любая жизненная ситуация (будь то стресс, шок или же, наоборот, приятная мелочь) дает нам опыт. И, в любом случае, мы должны делать его положительным. К примеру, попадание человека в непредвиденную обстановку может вызвать у него торможение деятельности, что приведет к более точному и продуманному восприятию окружающего. Или же заставит человека провести поиск информации, или пополнить имеющиеся знания. Согласитесь, такой опыт отрицательным вряд ли назовешь!
В любом случае, воспринимать проблему как что-то сверхъестественное и непреодолимое нельзя. Нужно помнить, что чем больше смысла мы придаем происходящему – тем сильнее оно влияет на нас. Таким образом, давайте больше радоваться нашим возможностям, пополнять свои знания и получать новые умения, чтоб потом с чистой совестью улыбнуться в лицо проблеме и легко ее победить. Ведь наша жизнь – в наших руках…
И помните, «не так страшен черт, как его малюют».

----------


## Irina

> Если подумать, человек при столкновении с проблемой дает ей какую-то оценку. Это и есть один из важных моментов при борьбе с возникшей ситуацией. Главное, не переоценить «врага»… хотя и недооценивать тоже не стоит. Постарайтесь дать проблеме адекватную оценку, забыв о стрессе, шоке и т.д. Быть может, тогда решение найдется быстрее и безболезненнее.


Один из самых правильных выводов который когда-либо видела. Если начать паниковать или наоборот пустить всё на самотёк - ничего хорошего не будет. Правильная оценка ситуации подскажет самый правильный выход из неё.

----------

